# ready for shed hunting



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i picked up this new pack yesterday for me and the boy. shed hunting is a family thing and this year hes riding in style.








now we just have to wait for the snow to melt


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you will be getting a work out ! Next year will it be a wagon ?

Have fun I know where there is an island I will be heading to.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great picture, I think if he had his way he'd go right now!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Always best to have two sets of eyes


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How many pounds of shed do you all find SRN ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

now all you need is a hat mounted/turret mounted/gun for him. I can just see it: A guy running through the woods with a kid on his back chasing deer and shooting the place up.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...that was my thought also.

The only problem you are going to have is when he reaches say....15 and he is still expecting you to give him a piggy back ride !

Come on dad....lets go hunting !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

How cool! I gotta get my butt in shape. If I tried that, I wouldn't make it 100 yards!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll remember that if I get drawn for bear. LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'll remember that if I get drawn for bear. LOL


Always looking for an out of shape hunting partner when the bears are involved, eh?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That way I don't have to out run any bears. if I get any more out of shape I'm gonna have to start callingthem what they are......bait!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

ya its a bit of a workout but when you spend the money on a proper fitting pack i can go most of the day. we take breaks every so often so he can stretch his legs. some years we find alot of antlers and others not so much. this year i expect to find quite a few. with all the snow we have im going to concentrate on the pea feilds and surounding bushes. me and greyson stick to the more open areas and the wife and daughter go through the bushes and draws.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you find mushrooms too ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> ya its a bit of a workout but when you spend the money on a proper fitting pack i can go most of the day. we take breaks every so often so he can stretch his legs. some years we find alot of antlers and others not so much. this year i expect to find quite a few. with all the snow we have im going to concentrate on the pea feilds and surounding bushes. me and greyson stick to the more open areas and the wife and daughter go through the bushes and draws.


LOL yeah I guess you would have to or he would get all scratched up.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

> Do you find mushrooms too ?


no never really look for mushrooms, once in a while ill pick when were fishing but thats about it


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you ever use binoculars while shed hunting ? I found them to be usefull. It saves steps as you are walking along.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Do you ever use binoculars while shed hunting ? I found them to be usefull. It saves steps as you are walking along.


 Jeez OAC are you that short-sighted you have to use bino's when you're walking?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rick you made me laugh and chuckel...I was picturing walking around with bino's straped to my head like glasses. The tuff part is the drive home !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just try going through the Piggly Wiggly with those on.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah Don....all depends on what you are looking at !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you a preferred club card holder,earning pig points ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well b4 married.....I earned alot of points !


----------

